# flexible led lights at costco



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

I found some cool led lights at costco. They are made by Sylvania. You get 12 ft of flexible light strips, 4 bendable connectors, the ac/dc adapter and a wireless remote. The cost is $30.00. The strips come in 2ft lengths and you can connect up to 10 strips or 20 ft. The strips are 3/8" wide. They have a peel off back to mount them. The wireless remote has 15 different colors plus white. You can control the brightness which is really a nice feature. You also have 4 settings: flash, strobe, fade and smooth. I bought a set to check them out and went back and got two more. I don't set up a haunt but I think there would be lots of uses for them. I'm going two to use them in our yard set up and for our party set up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this the same thing? Not as good a price as Costco, but just checking to see what you got

Amazon.com: Sylvania 72344 Mosaic Flexible Light Kit: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21A4kuYi8yL


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i saw these at costco some time ago and thought they would be good for some use... (under my bar for lighting maybe) - i would drape the house in them if they were not so expensive.....


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Roxy, That is the kit. I've made lots of led spot lights but there is no way to dim them. I like that feature on these lights. I might try to cut one of the connectors in half and solder together some longer wires. Then you could have more flexibility with them. I'm sure I'll find lots of ways to use them. We are having a trunk and treat and I might line the back of my truck with them. Should look pretty cool.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

wooww cool.. thx you for the info


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

try ebay? i got 2 rolls + remote for less.


----------



## javiercali (Sep 29, 2015)

You can find a 15" roll also with remote for under $15


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Ebay is way cheaper.


----------

